# Apple Pro Mouse laser adjustment



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 21, 2012)

i got a Black Pro Mouse with my eMac on the bottom of this mouse it has an adjustment on a dial says - o + but turning this dial dont seem to do anything what is it for?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 21, 2012)

The rotating ring on the bottom of that Apple Pro mouse is to adjust the 'click' tension.
I don't remember that much difference, but that's what it is.

BTW, the optical source is just a red LED, it's not a laser mouse. Those did not exist when your mouse was new.
It's also not a multi-button mouse. You don't need to stay with a single-button one.
You can change that out to any other mouse that you like.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 21, 2012)

well i do know that the eMac white Pro Mouse does not have this rotating ring. how come they did away with it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 21, 2012)

Probably because it was virtually useless, the variance between tensions was small, and instead of adding more mechanical parts to a device, they decided to use less mechanical parts.

Things come, and things go.  Such is life.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 21, 2012)

the keyboard i have with my eMac is the Rev A model same style as the iMac Slot and Tray Load models the eMacs at my high school had a new style where the USB ports were relocated to the back of the keyboard instead of the side and idea which Rev eMac had these new style keyboards?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 21, 2012)

The Pro Mouse with the dial on the bottom is the older model mouse.
The newer white mouse that you have seen is really called simply "Apple Mouse". You see the difference is the 'loss' of the bottom adjustment.
The newer style of Apple keyboard, with the USB ports on the back, was introduced at the same time (May 2003) that the eMac (ATI graphics) model was announced (prior to the eMac model that you now have.) So, you don't have the exact keyboard your eMac had in the box when new. IMHO, the keyboard that you have, with the USB ports on the back corners, is one that I prefer.

Again (ad infinitum), all of this information is easy to search for, with lots of specific info in the great application Mactracker.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 22, 2012)

i tried, just to see if i like it better, using a regu;ar 3 button mouse on my eMac but for some reason only the Apple mouse work Keyboard, Hub, even driectly into the mac no other mouse would even light up. Also pressing the Option key to select boot drive never works it hangs shows the boot devices but the cursor has the Classic OS busy symbol and pressing Tab and clicking the mouse did nothing i let it sit there for a good 10 minutes and it still had no response


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps your other mouse does not have a visible LED?
A laser mouse, for example, might not have any visible light at all.
A non-working mouse will not move the cursor. Are you sure your mouse doesn't work at all?
Good test for the mouse - plug in your Apple mouse, and make sure it works. Leave it plugged in, and then add your other mouse. Can you move the cursor with the new mouse? Check in your System Profiler/USB tab to see what devices appear. You should see 2 different mouses (mice?)
For the Option-boot screen - be sure to disconnect your ethernet, and any external hard drives (including USB flash drives and USB hubs), so the only drives are whatever is inside the eMac. 
Boot to Open Firmware (restart while holding Option-Command-O and F, that's the letter Oh, not the Zero... ) You'll see a few lines of text.
Type reset-nvram, then press enter. (there's no spaces in that reset-nvram
You should get an OK as a response.
Type reset-all, then press enter. 
The eMac screen will go black, and you probably will hear the boot chime sound, so hold the Option key when the screen goes black. When you see the two arrow icons, you can release the Option key. If you have a valid OS X system installed on the hard drive, you should see an icon for that drive appear. If your Ubuntu liveCD is in the CD drive, you should also see that as as icon, probably with the Linux penguin on that icon (I think)
Do you get that response? Wait for the little clock cursor to change back to an arrow, and select the icon for the drive that you want to boot to, then click the right-facing arrow icon to boot to the selected system.
Works good?


----------

